# GT: Milwaukee Bucks @ Dallas Mavericks



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Milwaukee Bucks [19-30] @ Dallas Mavericks [32-15]*
 | Wednesday, February 06 2008 | Dallas, Texas | American Airlines Center | 8:30 pm ET | 
| *TV*: FSNSW | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |


*Game Notes*

After a tough four-game road trip, the Dallas Mavericks will enjoy a short lull in the schedule. 

Dallas (32-15) begins four-game stretch against sub-.500 teams as it meets the Milwaukee Bucks (19-30) on Wednesday night. 

After facing Milwaukee, the Mavericks -- who are tied with surprising New Orleans atop the Southwest Division -- will next play Memphis before traveling to New Jersey and Philadelphia. Those three opponents are a combined 41 games below .500 at 52-93 as of Wednesday. 

Dallas opened its most recent road swing with a 103-84 over the Grizzlies on Jan. 28, but followed with disappointing losses to division leaders Boston and Detroit before a 107-98 victory over Southeast-leading Orlando on Monday. 

Coming off a 90-67 loss to the Pistons on Sunday, Dallas never trailed against the Magic and led by as many as 19. 

"We were able to hold the lead throughout the game," said Josh Howard, who scored 28 points and added seven rebounds. "We had to make a stand. They were able to make their runs - we had to get off to a good start or it would have been the other way around." 

After shooting a season-low 30.3 percent from the field against Detroit, Dallas shot 51.3 percent on Monday. Dirk Nowitzki had 20 points, nine rebounds and five assists, and Jason Terry added 20 points off the bench. 

"I thought we made aggressive strong moves," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said. "The last game, Detroit was the aggressor and we wanted to try and be the aggressor tonight. ... We didn't want to leave anything in the gym tonight." 

Dallas is 20-3 at home this season, and has won four straight and six of seven there against the Bucks. 

Milwaukee, tied with Indiana for last in the Central, will try to build on just its fourth win in 14 games. Mo Williams scored 32 points, including 10 during a two-minute stretch late in the fourth quarter as the Bucks rallied for a 102-97 win over Memphis on Tuesday. 

"We really needed to get some guys shooting, and Mo was really on a mission," Bucks coach Larry Krystkowiak said. "He really got it revved up and got his flow going." 

After averaging just 77.3 points while losing the previous three games, the short-handed Bucks shot 47.8 percent in the win over the Grizzlies, Milwaukee's best output since Jan. 19. 

The Bucks also won despite playing without leading scorer Michael Redd (left knee strain) and rookie Yi Jianlian (right shoulder strain). Their status for this contest is not immediately known. 

The Bucks got 27 from Redd, 19 from Williams and 16 with 14 rebounds from Andrew Bogut in a 97-95 win over Dallas on Nov. 24 in Milwaukee. Howard had 24 points and 11 rebounds, and Nowitzki added 20 points for the Mavericks. 

Nowitzki, drated ninth overall by Milwaukee in 1998, is averaging 28.0 points in his last seven games against Milwaukee. 



*Starting Lineups*


*vs.*





































*Jason Terry - Eddie Jones - Josh Howard - Dirk Nowitzki - Erick Dampier*

*vs.*





































*Maurice Williams - Royal Ivey - Charlie Bell - Charlie Villanueva - Andrew Bogut*


*Injuries*
*Mavs:* Jerry Stackhouse (right hamstring) probably is out until at least Friday; Devin Harris (left ankle) is out.
*Bucks:* Michael Redd (knee) is day-to-day.











​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... Milk is still playing?

They should have traded for Shaq.... :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dirk is a rebound away from a triple double!!!


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Congrats Dirk. His first triple double.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He still sucks.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> He still sucks.


:lol:

Manning sucks.... BOTH of them.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least they have a ring 

I think people are going to compare him to Peyton when Dallas wins it all this year.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Peyton doesn't choke in the playoffs like Dirk. ^.-


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol:
> 
> Manning sucks.... BOTH of them.


:lol: and that makes Romo what?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: and that makes Romo what?


A baller....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: ummh no.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d8068d794


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> :lol: ummh no.


If you go home to Jessica Simpson, I'd say you are a BALLER.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> http://www.nfl.com/videos?videoId=09000d5d8068d794


Great find! :lol:

It surprises me to see T.O. having fun with "his quarterback." :lol:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's from this week, they are having too much fun :evil:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ten straight wins over the Grizz.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wrong thread, Keaf. :whistling: I think you should also count in the playoff games, make that 14.


----------

